# Poulan 2150 won`t start



## 42653stevemotorcycle (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a 2150 model that I replaced fuel line due to being rotten and still will not start. It will not prime only if I lay it on it`s side it will prime and run a short time then quit. If I set the saw upright and try to prime sounds like In hear it sucking air. if I put fuel in carb it will run. Gas did set in it for a year since I used it. Could carb need to be cleaned.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

42653stevemotorcycle said:


> I have a 2150 model that I replaced fuel line due to being rotten and still will not start. It will not prime only if I lay it on it`s side it will prime and run a short time then quit. If I set the saw upright and try to prime sounds like In hear it sucking air. if I put fuel in carb it will run. Gas did set in it for a year since I used it. Could carb need to be cleaned.


check the fuel line routing , sounds like you may have them crossed. the fuel goes from the tank, through the carb and back to the tank. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 42653stevemotorcycle (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks Geo


----------



## 42653stevemotorcycle (Aug 4, 2015)

*Poulan 2150 Won`t start*

I checked fuel lines they are correct. When I push primer ball I hear air leak somewhere. I changed fuel line to it also. If I lay saw face up the primer ball will primer but no fuel from gas tank. It will run for a second or two then quit.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

42653stevemotorcycle said:


> I checked fuel lines they are correct. When I push primer ball I hear air leak somewhere. I changed fuel line to it also. If I lay saw face up the primer ball will primer but no fuel from gas tank. It will run for a second or two then quit.


I think you need to replace all the fuel lines, if one fails usually they all are failing or about to. The line with the filter on it should have enough length so it can pick up fuel from any angle in the tank. Have a good one. Geo

Here is the routing for the lines:


----------

